# Photos of sealion cylinder head



## drwc (Aug 3, 2008)

Here are two shots of the sealion cylinder head. I posted the alibre model earlier, in the upload section as pdf.

I machined the head on my tormach mill, using sprutcam for the 3d toolpaths, and some of the conversational programing wizards for various 2.5d features.

3d paths , a waterline path followed by a planar finishing path, both with a 1/8 2 flute ball bit, total machining time 1h15m

Tell me what you think.

Wayne


----------



## Brass_Machine (Aug 3, 2008)

Nice job. One of the many reasons why I am converting my machines to CNC. Wish I could afford a Tormach.

Eric


----------

